# Accountname ändern



## Avalanche (7. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne meinen Accountnamen "Lothloriel" ändern, ist dies möglich, ohne einen neuen Account einrichten zu müssen?

Gruß


----------



## ZAM (7. Februar 2008)

Lothloriel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich würde gerne meinen Accountnamen "Lothloriel" ändern, ist dies möglich, ohne einen neuen Account einrichten zu müssen?
> 
> Gruß



Hat die Änderung einen Grund/Hintergrund? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ForEverInLove (7. Februar 2008)

Die gleiche Frage hab ich auch- würde meinen Accountnamen auch gern ändern, wenn das geht- an diesem Namen hängen blöde Erinnerungen an meinen Exfreund, der sogar namentlich in diesem Acc-Namen erwähnt ist. :S


----------



## ZAM (7. Februar 2008)

ForEverInLove schrieb:


> Die gleiche Frage hab ich auch- würde meinen Accountnamen auch gern ändern, wenn das geht- an diesem Namen hängen blöde Erinnerungen an meinen Exfreund, der sogar namentlich in diesem Acc-Namen erwähnt ist. :S



Wie sollte der neue Name denn lauten?


----------



## Avalanche (8. Februar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hat die Änderung einen Grund/Hintergrund?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja. Und der neue Name soll bitte "Avalanche" lauten. Vielen Dank, falls das möglich ist!


----------



## ForEverInLove (8. Februar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wie sollte der neue Name denn lauten?



Claudia1504 würd ich gern als neuen Accountnamen benutzen.


----------



## ZAM (8. Februar 2008)

Lothloriel schrieb:


> Ja.



Das ist ja schön - aber den würd ich auch schon gern wissen. Wir ändern Anzeigenamen nur, wenn sie gegen unsere Netiquette verstoßen, Rechtschreibfehler beinhalten oder sich der Benutzer damit absolut nicht mehr identifizieren kann, bzw. der Name ihm/ihr peinlich ist. Wir sehen eigentlich von Anzeigenamen-Änderungen ab, da sich der Benutzer bei seiner Anmeldung für einen Namen entscheiden sollte – den er/sie auch behalten will. Er/Sie ist mit diesem Namen nach der Anmeldung in der Community bekannt und wird damit identifiziert – Änderungen können zu Verwirrungen führen. Außerdem sind Änderungen zusätzlicher Support- also Zeitaufwand, der an anderen Stellen bei der Entwicklung unseres Webauftrittes fehlt und somit neue tolle Features etc. sich dadurch dann leider verzögern.


----------



## Avalanche (8. Februar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das ist ja schön - aber den würd ich auch schon gern wissen. Wir ändern Anzeigenamen nur, wenn sie gegen unsere Netiquette verstoßen, Rechtschreibfehler beinhalten oder sich der Benutzer damit absolut nicht mehr identifizieren kann, bzw. der Name ihm/ihr peinlich ist. Wir sehen eigentlich von Anzeigenamen-Änderungen ab, da sich der Benutzer bei seiner Anmeldung für einen Namen entscheiden sollte – den er/sie auch behalten will. Er/Sie ist mit diesem Namen nach der Anmeldung in der Community bekannt und wird damit identifiziert – Änderungen können zu Verwirrungen führen. Außerdem sind Änderungen zusätzlicher Support- also Zeitaufwand, der an anderen Stellen bei der Entwicklung unseres Webauftrittes fehlt und somit neue tolle Features etc. sich dadurch dann leider verzögern.



Ok, verstehe. Der Grund ist folgender: Damals habe ich den Accountnamen nach meinen ersten Char benannt, welchen ich aber schon längst gelöscht habe. Seitdem habe ich einen neuen Mainchar, und deshalb möchte ich, dass mein Accountname angepasst wird, und zwar in Avalanche. Danke!


----------



## ZAM (8. Februar 2008)

Lothloriel schrieb:


> Ok, verstehe. Der Grund ist folgender: Damals habe ich den Accountnamen nach meinen ersten Char benannt, welchen ich aber schon längst gelöscht habe. Seitdem habe ich einen neuen Mainchar, und deshalb möchte ich, dass mein Accountname angepasst wird, und zwar in Avalanche. Danke!



Bei der Namenswahl bitte vorher prüfen ob der Name schon existiert, so wie Avalanche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avalanche (9. Februar 2008)

Jo, ok, "Nielas" scheint noch frei zu sein, bitte den nehmen.^^


----------



## ZAM (9. Februar 2008)

Lothloriel schrieb:


> Jo, ok, "Nielas" scheint noch frei zu sein, bitte den nehmen.^^



http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showuser=174684
Und war diesen Monat auch aktiv.


----------



## Avalanche (9. Februar 2008)

AAAAH, Mist, hast recht. Komisch, hab ihn nicht gefunden. Danke für den Hinweis, muss mir wohl was anderes einfallen lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith sagt: "4v4l4nche" ist noch frei.


----------



## Avalanche (10. Februar 2008)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Uther Pendragon (18. März 2008)

Ich würde auch gerne meinen angezeigten namen ändern, da er einen peinlichen rechtschreibfehler enthält:
Es müsste Uther Pendragon nich Uther Penadragon heißen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wäre das möglich....?


----------



## Uther Pendragon (20. März 2008)

Öhmm das ist doch der richtige thread/weg dafür.....oder hab ich was verpasst?

MfG Uther Pendragon


----------

